# Hellllooooooooooo



## Typically (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey guys i was referred over here by some ppl on a graphic design forum for more in depth answers to my kitten questions. i'm a graphic designer living in central NJ. i have 1 cat smokey.









not the best pic =]

he's about 4 years old closer to 5. i adopted him from the monmouth county spca in april. he's a hugggge fur ball weighing in at about 18 pounds. he's a little heavy but he's just a big cat =] think that about it looking forward to meeting the crew here!


----------



## boxermom (Sep 6, 2007)

*Welcome!*

I just joined last night! I have two kitties. I adopted one (Cali) about 3 years ago and then a kitten (Marble) about a month ago. Up until Cali I was not a cat person. Now I wish I had more! Guess they are like chips, you can't have just one 


"This is Cali"

And Marble below.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

smokey is a beauty.


----------



## Typically (Sep 6, 2007)

ahhh not as many posts over here huh morea? hehe


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Welcome!*

I am staff to the two divas below and two baby divas-in-training I adopted last week. I'll have to wait until I get home to see your sweetie (I can't view pictures at work unless they're posted on the Cat Forum Photo site).

Marie


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

Typically said:


> ahhh not as many posts over here huh morea? hehe


a fraction, my friend... a fraction. :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi, and welcome!! I am Leazie, Mom to 7 kitties and 2 cocker spaniels. You will learn soooo much here, and get to see some great pictures.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! you will love it here


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...I love Smokey's tail, he's a cutie!

I grew up in central NJ...North Brunswick.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah - I can see Smokie now! What a gorgeous cat - love the tail and the little white feet! :luv


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome! That's a big pretty boy you have there!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such a cutie you got there :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome! What a handsome boy he is! :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's very handsome! Welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute grey kitty you have there. Welcome to the board :wink:


----------

